# ford trucks



## treetrasher (Jun 15, 2008)

ford trucks and logging:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 15, 2008)

This old ford don't do logging, But it has hauled a lot of firewood.


----------



## drivadesl (Jun 29, 2008)

Great trucks those fords. I've got a 99 F250 PSD FWD its served me well and its still hauling firewood. Just a great feeling moving some big load of wood or whatever. Stihl thats a nice looking vehicle, what year and engine you got in that one?


----------



## gink595 (Jun 29, 2008)

Picture of my truck 97 F350 PSD at a job a few buddies and I did near Purdue University.


----------



## custom8726 (Jun 29, 2008)

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg33/custom8726/26klogs.jpg

Not a Ford but she hauls alot of wood!! 28k in that pic.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 29, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg33/custom8726/26klogs.jpg
> 
> Not a Ford but she hauls alot of wood!! 28k in that pic.



I know that trailer isn't rated for that! Thats the way to do it though, cut in the woods and buck em at home


----------



## custom8726 (Jun 29, 2008)

gink595 said:


> I know that trailer isn't rated for that! Thats the way to do it though, cut in the woods and buck em at home



I think the trailer is rated for 17k but it was a short haul home. It was a large maple over a house that we removed and loaded with the crane. I do Not recomend towing that heavy behind a 3/4 ton wether it be a ford ,dodge, or my personal favorite a chevy thats alot of weight to stop.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 29, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> I think the trailer is rated for 17k but it was a short haul home. It was a large maple over a house that we removed and loaded with the crane. I do Not recomend towing that heavy behind a 3/4 ton wether it be a ford ,dodge, or my personal favorite a chevy thats alot of weight to stop.



Yeah I hear ya, I pulled a large Landscaping tractor behind mine with a 28' gooseneck, My brake controller wire was crap and I ended up smoking my front brakes, From the weight of the tractor and trailer I ended up with a total of 24k. I fixed the brake controller right after that, never again. I could have seriously injured or killed someone if something out of the ordinary happened.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 29, 2008)

drivadesl said:


> what year and engine you got in that one?


!988 and a 460 engine. 5 speed stick. I bought it new in 89.


----------



## gink595 (Jun 29, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> !988 and a 460 engine. 5 speed stick. I bought it new in 89.



Thats a nice truck, I used to own a few with the 460's great power and bad mileage. I'd like to have another


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 29, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Thats a nice truck, I used to own a few with the 460's great power and bad mileage. I'd like to have another


You said the magic word, BAD mileage. I get about 10 miles to the gallon with an empty bed.


----------



## custom8726 (Jun 29, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Thats a nice truck, I used to own a few with the 460's great power and bad mileage. I'd like to have another



Yup, owned a couple of them also. Still have a 95 f-350 powerstroke with 300K on it, lots of little problems but it always makes it back to the shop. (knock on wood)


----------



## gink595 (Jun 29, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Yup, owned a couple of them also. Still have a 95 f-350 powerstroke with 300K on it, lots of little problems but it always makes it back to the shop. (knock on wood)



Let me guess, Glow plug realys, injector O-rings, cam position sensors, fuel heater elements, PCM, IPR and maybe a injector or two itself? I have had some little things that go wrong just the little stuff, isn't so bad because I fix them myself. 250k on mine


----------



## Madsaw (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is my old 91 with a 7.3 in it. Nice load of oak for the funace on it.
Bob


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 5, 2008)

A couple old bruisers of mine!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 5, 2008)

gink595 said:


> I know that trailer isn't rated for that! Thats the way to do it though, cut in the woods and buck em at home



Eh that does not look safe pard never mind the weight issue the
butt cut looks way to sketchy. I would have came back for it 
instead of the possible disaster of losing it on the road. Having
said that I would have pulled it with my pull truck and loaded 
the big chunks flat and stacked everything tight around them!


----------



## custom8726 (Jul 5, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Eh that does not look safe pard never mind the weight issue the
> butt cut looks way to sketchy. I would have came back for it
> instead of the possible disaster of losing it on the road. Having
> said that I would have pulled it with my pull truck and loaded
> the big chunks flat and stacked everything tight around them!



That butt log weighed 4,500lb's alone but was secured with 2-4" rachet straps. Our log truck was down for repairs that week so we opted to load with the crane instead of cutting and courtering all that wood to hand load The time and money it would have cost to have the crane sit there was not worth the little amount of extra risk loading it on the tail like that. Like previously stated it was a short haul 20 miles or so, back roads with the bucket truck following up the tail end. Sometimes you just got to getter done and the old D-MAX did just that. p.s. the 30 round bails that are often following that truck around look alot more scetchy then that load of logs IMO...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 5, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> That butt log weighed 4,500lb's alone but was secured with 2-4" rachet straps. Our log truck was down for repairs that week so we opted to load with the crane instead of cutting and courtering all that wood to hand load The time and money it would have cost to have the crane sit there was not worth the little amount of extra risk loading it on the tail like that. Like previously stated it was a short haul 20 miles or so, back roads with the bucket truck following up the tail end. Sometimes you just got to getter done and the old D-MAX did just that. p.s. the 30 round bails that are often following that truck around look alot more scetchy then that load of logs IMO...



I understand I just would have some how had it flat is all! I would be lying
if I said I never had a sketchy load.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not a truck persay but fits in the truck catagory according to ford


----------



## KMB (Jul 11, 2008)

My Ford, '97 F150 4x4 4.6L. I upgraded the rear shocks and installed Timbren springs...not to haul/pull more weight, but to keep the hind end from sagging so much. I have pulled more than the truck is rated for (6600 lbs), but I've been easy on it and the trailer (borrowed, rated to 7000 lbs GVWR) I use for the heavier firewood loads has trailer brakes and I have a brake controller in my truck. An aftermarket tranny cooler helps also. 






One day I'll have a truck with more engine, and more truck period. Some day I would like the truck that gink595 has (or a F250 and in a supercab). 

According to wikipedia, Ford had the 7.3L Turbo Diesel (190 hp, 395 ft.lb. torque) from 1992 to 1996, then the 7.3L Powerstroke Turbo Diesel (210 hp, 425 ft.lb. torque) from 1995 to 1996. From 1999 to 2002/2003 the Powerstroke was 250 hp, 500 ft.lb. torque. (Someone might have more accurate info.) Would anyone recommend the pre-Powerstroke diesels? Or stay with the Powerstroke's.

Kevin


----------



## gink595 (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to be more up to speed on these things, but the 7.3 TD is not the same motor as the 7.3 Powerstroke, they don't even look the same. The PSD is a direct injected Diesel with complex fueling system where the 7.3 TD is not. The PSD came out in 94 1/2 and ran it's first generation of that motor until 97 which is the last year of the 1 ton in my style. Now the F150 and 250 changed to the body style you have. Then the 98 F250 turned to the Superduty body style and called it 1999, that couple years they transitioned to the Superduty is messed up, but hten came the generation II PSD with intercooler and a little different fuel system and had many different little changes until it's end in I believe 2003. The old 7.3 TD are a okay motor they seemed to eat glowplugs and are difficult to start if one drops out where the PSD seems to start with many glowplugs that are dead. I would perfer the PSD, I like the first generation the 94.5 to 97 style. These motor have some nagging glitches though primarily Glowplug realys, Cam Position Sensor (always carry a spare in the glove box) Injector O-rings and fuel heater elements. The GPR needs replaced about every 1 1/2 years and the Cam sensor can fail at any moment, I've had (2) quit on me and it leaves you stranded but they do have a upgraded one and that has not failed me in years, but Ford has sent a recall on this item recently(after 10 years!!) The injector O-rings are pretty noticable when they are failing, the motor is hard to start and if you pull the cover on the fuel filter it will have oil mixed in it, it should be clear and not foggy. They are a pain to change out but there was a upgraded O-ring kit, The gen II PSD I haven't had a lot of experience with those and most of the problems I described were solved with most of those motors but they had there own glitches as well.


----------



## KMB (Jul 11, 2008)

gink595, thanks for the info.

Lately, I've been looking around to see what's out there for older 3/4 and 1 ton 4x4 diesel trucks, namely Ford's and Dodge's. From your experiences, sounds like diesels are pretty high maintenance...which I wouldn't mind, but I don't know if I could do some of that work myself. I'm fairly mechanical on some stuff, but getting into a diesel engine would definitely be a challenge. I'm wondering if I should be considering a big gas engine for what I would like next. I just bought a family vehicle, so the truck would be for firewood hauling (to be able to pull at least a chord (or more) of Oak easily, approx. 5000 lbs of wood) and put a good load in the box, a camping or hunting or 4wheeler trip somewhere, and whatever other truck needs such as going to town to get building materials, furniture, appliances or whatever. I guess it would come down to either low gas mileage, but possibly easier maintenance on a big gas engine vs better gas mileage, better performance(?), and harder maintenance on a diesel.

Sometimes I think that I think to much... 

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2008)

I have had two power strokes the first was used and I bought it with 29000
miles drove it a year and traded in for new the new one left me stranded
twice in under 50000 miles and I was ticked and traded for this and hope
for the best.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I think you're thinking to much!!! Really all the problems I had are pretty simple fixes except the injector O-rings. The Cam sensor is (2) 10mm bolts by the front of the block by the crank and a wireharness, I have literally changed this on the highway, and the GPR looks like the starter solenoids on the older Fords on the fenderwell pretty simple to fix also. The Injector O-rings was a 10 hr. job for the first time I did it and I haven't touched mine since 01?? It's been a while. But I have since done some for others on theirs and have narrowed it down to around 6hr. with all the extra plumbing of intercoolers and such. I was just naming some of the common problems these motors have so if you did get one and you might have some problems look there first!! They are a great motor and the only problems I have had with mine in 200+K is the ones I mentioned, Oh and a tranny!!! If your interested in learning more or asking questions there used to be a forum called www.freeautoadvice.com and they have a powerstroke site on there, it's kinda like this one but for diesels and such...enjoy


----------



## gink595 (Jul 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I have had two power strokes the first was used and I bought it with 29000
> miles drove it a year and traded in for new the new one left me stranded
> twice in under 50000 miles and I was ticked and traded for this and hope
> for the best.



Traitor! Thats the same thing mine did left me stranded twice now I have a spare cam sensor!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Yeah I think you're thinking to much!!! Really all the problems I had are pretty simple fixes except the injector O-rings. The Cam sensor is (2) 10mm bolts by the front of the block by the crank and a wireharness, I have literally changed this on the highway, and the GPR looks like the starter solenoids on the older Fords on the fenderwell pretty simple to fix also. The Injector O-rings was a 10 hr. job for the first time I did it and I haven't touched mine since 01?? It's been a while. But I have since done some for others on theirs and have narrowed it down to around 6hr. with all the extra plumbing of intercoolers and such. I was just naming some of the common problems these motors have so if you did get one and you might have some problems look there first!! They are a great motor and the only problems I have had with mine in 200+K is the ones I mentioned, Oh and a tranny!!! If your interested in learning more or asking questions there used to be a forum called www.freeautoadvice.com and they have a powerstroke site on there, it's kinda like this one but for diesels and such...enjoy


Mine was EGR cooler both times locks the engine dumping water into the cylinders and they did not even replace engine I am still trying
to get my money back spent on out of state motels on a covered item.
I may have to use different approach than the claim department! It has been near a year!


----------



## KMB (Jul 11, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Yeah I think you're thinking to much!!! Really all the problems I had are pretty simple fixes except the injector O-rings. The Cam sensor is (2) 10mm bolts by the front of the block by the crank and a wireharness, I have literally changed this on the highway, and the GPR looks like the starter solenoids on the older Fords on the fenderwell pretty simple to fix also. The Injector O-rings was a 10 hr. job for the first time I did it and I haven't touched mine since 01?? It's been a while. But I have since done some for others on theirs and have narrowed it down to around 6hr. with all the extra plumbing of intercoolers and such. I was just naming some of the common problems these motors have so if you did get one and you might have some problems look there first!! They are a great motor and the only problems I have had with mine in 200+K is the ones I mentioned, Oh and a tranny!!! If your interested in learning more or asking questions there used to be a forum called www.freeautoadvice.com and they have a powerstroke site on there, it's kinda like this one but for diesels and such...enjoy



More food for thought, thanks again.

Kevin


----------



## KMB (Jul 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I have had two power strokes the first was used and I bought it with 29000
> miles drove it a year and traded in for new the new one left me stranded
> twice in under 50000 miles and I was ticked and traded for this and hope
> for the best.



What year model was the first one you mentioned? And was the new one, a '07 or '08?

Kevin


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2008)

Now that they are having a hard time selling trucks maybe they
may listen I want them to build this one new


----------



## gink595 (Jul 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Mine was EGR cooler both times locks the engine dumping water into the cylinders and they did not even replace engine I am still trying
> to get my money back spent on out of state motels on a covered item.
> I may have to use different approach than the claim department! It has been near a year!



You must have had 6.0 liter, The 7.3 don't have EGR.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 11, 2008)

KMB said:


> What year model was the first one you mentioned? And was the new one, a '07 or '08?
> 
> Kevin



1st 03 second 05 last one on the lot in 06 = 2500 discount!
New dodge is 07 same deal but has the new motor 6.7 lots
and lots of power!

Both were 6.0


----------



## custom8726 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ford 6.0's were and are junk motors, not bad stock but they do not hold up to much extra power (programer,tuner) I think the older 7.3's were a better motor in general, but thats just my opinion. Might as well just buy a chevy and not deal with the headaches.opcorn:


----------



## Mike Van (Jul 12, 2008)

My '94 F-350 with a load of logs from last winter.




At 57, the last new truck I'll buy - Had Chevies before, C-30's a '74, '78 and a '84.


----------



## FLCM (Aug 8, 2008)

1997 7.3 5 speed 4x4 with a 16ft dump trailer.

KMB
I like the early pre powerstroke 7.3 trucks. Early7.3s got great fuel mileage and if you add a turbo you will have more power than a 6.0 except that the 7.3 will be more reliable. If you can find one with a straight body I would buy it.


----------



## IdahoPanhandle (Aug 9, 2008)

Here is my beast 

'96 PSD F250 4x4 flatbed


----------



## magic marouke (Aug 11, 2008)

first pic is my 97 f250 back in england . this truck served my very well and is easily the best work truck i have owned .

second pic is the 04 f350 crew cab dually 4x4 im driving here . have done a few tree jobs with it but only on a part time basis now.

http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x87/marouke/5774221-1.jpg



http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x87/marouke/6397811.jpg


http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x87/marouke/002.jpg





http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x87/marouke/0178.jpg

http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x87/marouke/00410.jpg


----------



## KMB (Aug 12, 2008)

FLCM said:


> 1997 7.3 5 speed 4x4 with a 16ft dump trailer.
> 
> KMB
> I like the early pre powerstroke 7.3 trucks. Early7.3s got great fuel mileage and if you add a turbo you will have more power than a 6.0 except that the 7.3 will be more reliable. If you can find one with a straight body I would buy it.



Sorry I missed your post. Nice clean looking truck you got there! 1995-1997 PSD, supercab, longbox, 4x4...would do me fine.

Kevin


----------

